# Claim processing time with PetPlan :(



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've sent in two claims and received a check before my credit card statement arrived. I always made sure I had everything from the vet filled out and faxed everything at once. I always worried that something would get lost in faxing but never had a problem. I hope you get your claim taken care of soon. Sorry you are experiencing the long wait. I have been very lucky both times.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I waited til the end of the year so everything pertaining to Brooks' thyroid condition could be faxed all at once. That's why this is so annoying. Still can't figure out why there is such a problem with getting the fax pages. The vet's office did the faxing for me and she said she watched every page go through....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Any chance you could get an email address for an individual at PetPlan to send all the documents to? The mass fax is their way of not paying, since they can claim over and over they never got it.

Or, USPS mail it all to them with proof of delivery, signature required.


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've go through the same issues with Embrace....they are sooooo slow. I'm waiting now on one that is over 30 days. It's been saying "in process" for weeks now.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

This is my biggest fear with insurance. Though I have Trupanion, I am dreading the day something happens.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I just filed my first claim with PetPlan yesterday. I have a wellness plan too and it was just for vaccinations. I scanned and uploaded all the documents. It will be interesting to see how long it takes. I'm a little leery now!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

eslucky said:


> I just filed my first claim with PetPlan yesterday. I have a wellness plan too and it was just for vaccinations. I scanned and uploaded all the documents. It will be interesting to see how long it takes. I'm a little leery now!



Pet Plan has a wellness plan that covers vaccines or you have a separate policy for that with a different company? As far as I know Pet Plan doesn't have any policies that cover vaccines, but maybe things have changed?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Any chance you could get an email address for an individual at PetPlan to send all the documents to? The mass fax is their way of not paying, since they can claim over and over they never got it.
> 
> Or, USPS mail it all to them with proof of delivery, signature required.


I agree about sending it USPS with some sort of proof of delivery option. We have an issue with Met Life Dental for us. Our new and improved dentist doesn't fool with insurance so it's up to us to file the claims ourselves. Met Life has a reputation of denying receipt so the dental receptionist suggested I send the big expense ones certified, return receipt requested--it came in handy because they claimed they never received one of our big ones and suddenly "found it" when I read off the name and date of the person signing for it.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Pet Plan has a wellness plan that covers vaccines or you have a separate policy for that with a different company? As far as I know Pet Plan doesn't have any policies that cover vaccines, but maybe things have changed?


Perhaps I should pay more attention to my insurance! I don't even have Pet Plan! :doh: The insurance I actually have is Pets Best. So I may have to wait a bit to get reimbursed from Pet Plan . I did actually submit to Pets Best so there is one thing that makes me think my failing memory is not too bad...yet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

eslucky said:


> Perhaps I should pay more attention to my insurance! I don't even have Pet Plan! :doh: The insurance I actually have is Pets Best. So I may have to wait a bit to get reimbursed from Pet Plan . I did actually submit to Pets Best so there is one thing that makes me think my failing memory is not too bad...yet.


haha! Well good luck getting your claim processed and paid out quickly with Pets Best!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, for those of you with pet insurance, do you mind posting your plan and how long it generally takes to get your claims paid?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know some medical (human) doctors are getting fed up with the whole insurance filing mess (think of how many extra employees they have to hire to deal with it) and are saying they don't want to be a participating provider anymore.
Personally, doctors visits themselves aren't the thing that has me scared into feeling I absolutely must have insurance---it's the thought of a hospitalization. How would anyone ever pay that kind of bill without insurance?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have VPI on Tiny and Embrace on Tito. VPI normally processes it within about 2 weeks, Embrace within 30 days at the most. Or at least, so far....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

eslucky said:


> Perhaps I should pay more attention to my insurance! I don't even have Pet Plan! :doh: The insurance I actually have is Pets Best. So I may have to wait a bit to get reimbursed from Pet Plan . I did actually submit to Pets Best so there is one thing that makes me think my failing memory is not too bad...yet.


Keep us posted on how Pet's Best works for you if you don't mind. That is the company I have considered using.

As far as insurance payments go I am still waiting for a medical bill to be paid by my insurance from Dec 2011, even after multiple phone calls.


----------

